# 8n stealing on incline



## Spruce (Sep 20, 2021)

I inherited an 8n. It runs great, pulls anything, and has more than enough power for what I need to do with it. Only problem I have with it is going up even a slight incline. It will spit and sputter and sometimes even stop running. Is it due to the carburetor and the float? Or is there something else that may be an issue. Never does it headed down, always up.


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm having the same type of issues with my kubota. 

It's dark out so I can't check some things out but I'm leaning towards a fuel allege issue or filter/pump problems.

Before you touch the carb I would suggest looking and maybe changing the fuel filter and fuel or at least adding and fuel additive that removes water and allege. Then see if there is a pump pressure test that could be done.

I know it doesn't make since that it would work backwards and not forward but the line could be clogged just enough that the gas coming out of the tank is slowed by the up hill motion and the gas is going away from the line decreasing the pressure slightly?

Hope this helps.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd also make sure the governor is not sticking or in need of repair.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Spruce said:


> I inherited an 8n. It runs great, pulls anything, and has more than enough power for what I need to do with it. Only problem I have with it is going up even a slight incline. It will spit and sputter and sometimes even stop running. Is it due to the carburetor and the float? Or is there something else that may be an issue. Never does it headed down, always up.


G'day Spruce, have you removed the carby float bowl or even drained this to check for sediment, a bit of water moving around in the bowl will partially block the jets and will cause what you mentioned.


----------



## Spruce (Sep 20, 2021)

oldmanfarmer said:


> I'm having the same type of issues with my kubota.
> 
> It's dark out so I can't check some things out but I'm leaning towards a fuel allege issue or filter/pump problems.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! The old Ford tractors are on a gravity feed for fuel. No fuel pump. I've already cleaned and relined the tank and replaced all fuel components with no change. I haven't had a chance to check any of the suggestions yet, but really appreciate everyone's input. I'm thinking it's going to be something I'm just overlooking.


FredM said:


> G'day Spruce, have you removed the carby float bowl or even drained this to check for sediment, a bit of water moving around in the bowl will partially block the jets and will cause what you mentioned.


Completely


FredM said:


> G'day Spruce, have you removed the carby float bowl or even drained this to check for sediment, a bit of water moving around in the bowl will partially block the jets and will cause what you mentioned.


Completely drained everything. Removed fuel tank. Flushed and relined the tank. Replaced all components including carb. Fresh gas. Tried again and it still was doing it. Sediment bowl runs clear. It's my habit to take the bowl off and empty it every other run. Wether it needs it or not. Gas type has made zero difference.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Spruce said:


> Replaced all components including carb.


If you replaced the carb with a cheap Chineseum one, that could be your issue right there.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Spruce said:


> I inherited an 8n. It runs great, pulls anything, and has more than enough power for what I need to do with it. Only problem I have with it is going up even a slight incline. It will spit and sputter and sometimes even stop running. Is it due to the carburetor and the float? Or is there something else that may be an issue. Never does it headed down, always up.


When was the last time the engine was overhauled with new piston rings? If the pistons have blow-by, then the rings are badly worn. This would explain why the little 8N sputters going up hills. 

Before tearing into the engine, do a compression check. EZ and simplest way to rule how the problem gets solved.


----------



## Spruce (Sep 20, 2021)

Ok, thank you everyone for all of the ideas and input. The idea that seemed to be a good first step and made some sense to me was to check the float in the carburator. When you go uphill, the gas in the carb would settle to the back of carb. The float goes toward the back of the carb. In essence, the float was closing off the incoming fuel when in an incline. The fix was to put a small bend in the arm of the float so it would not cut off the fuel going uphill. I took it out on the steepest hill and was able to go up it at idle speed with no hesitating. Amazing how a small adjustment made such a huge difference. Thank you everyone!


----------

